# Plaster Mask



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have finally got my technique down to make these now. 








More pics here
http://www.grimvisions.com/art/plaster-mask-test

Thanks for looking


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Great detail in the paint.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sick as always --great job kurt


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Sweet, love the coloring!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Creepy...very, very creepy!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The painting on this guy is really well done. It has the look of aged fabric.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Another super creepy creation! Awesome execution Sir!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

VERY creepy looking, awesome!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone
A few more from this weekend


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I think you have creepy down to a science. This is just damn creepy, period.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really freaking me out... love em! Nice work.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Creepy and nicely done. 
great work


----------

